# Current litters, Tri's and Champagne



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Champagne x Champagne litters









Tri colour x Tri colour











Tri colour x Splashed


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Sweet little ones. How many mice are in the litters? (they look diferent in every pic)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

OMG Im dying over your tri's


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Each picture is a separate litter, i cull down to 5 or 6 per litter, all my doe's dropped 10+ each this time.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful tris! I especially like those blue tris, can't wait till I start getting tris like that.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

so beautiful!!! I really want tris <3


----------



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

They are all beautiful! That non-tri in the last litter is really striking as well. What color is that?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Chocolate broken


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Really promising,Velvet!
I must say, I do really rather like splashed, especially the darker ones with heavier splashing.


----------



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

The chocolate is a very nice shade, almost a deep red. So pretty!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I think they are all fantastic. Beautiful, and very unique patterns & shades. I never realised how many different colors could join to make a tri!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just wondering are tris with ginger,black and white common or not because I have never seen one


----------

